# Another dwarf crayfish - C. puer



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of us out there keep some dwarf crayfish as our inverts. most of the people keep either cajuns or the orange dwarf. I have some other species of dwarf cray. This one is called Cambarellus puer. It is found in some places here in the USA. I do not know of anyone else that has successfully breed them at the moment.

PH: 8
temp: 73F
conductivity: 550

Pictures of adults:














































babies:



















adult and baby:










Enjoy,

Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool little creatures. I wonder where they occur naturally?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I know Texas is one of the places...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, did you collect these locally?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cograts on the babies!... I like them, very cute... Do you have plans on selling them?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll repeat what I said on PT, those are really cool looking!

Also, I'm just as curious as trenac/AaronT.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Range for C. puer:

From Brazos and Brazoria counties, Texas, eastward through the coastal plain to and in the Mississippi basin from the lower part of the delta to Johnson County, Illinois.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some are wild and some I go them from outside USA.
I will make them available in the future. Just trying to get a good colony going.

-Pedro


----------

